# Nvidia kernel driver on a module-free kernel?

## YumeWizard

After reading the wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

Why is it not possible to build the Nvidia driver into the kernel like you seemingly can with everything else that you can also build as a module? I'm just wondering since it's the only reason I have the loadable module code enabled in my kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

YumeWizard,

The kernel licence and the nVidia licence are not compatible. One is GPL2, the other is an evil proprietary binary blob.

It might well be possible but the kernel devs won't make it happen unless nVidia publish the sources for the binary blob under a GPL2 compatible licence.

That won't happen because its supposed that the binary blob is tied down by a whole pile of interlocking Non Disclosure Agreements.

The only people who really know aren't saying due to the NDAs. 

You might be able to patch the kernel yourself but it would no longer be a GPL compliant kernel, so you could not share such a kernel.

You need to choose modules and the binary blob, or monolithic and the nouveau driver.

----------

## YumeWizard

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> YumeWizard,
> 
> The kernel licence and the nVidia licence are not compatible. One is GPL2, the other is an evil proprietary binary blob.
> 
> It might well be possible but the kernel devs won't make it happen unless nVidia publish the sources for the binary blob under a GPL2 compatible licence.
> ...

 

I figued as much but thought there might be some documented "we can't distribute it like that but here is how you could do it on your own"-esque method, that's too bad.

----------

